# anfänger sucht gästepass :3



## XxBeowulfxX (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich wünsche mir einen gästepass zu diablo 3,
bin neu im diablo universum und wollts erstmal testen bevor ichs mir kauf  einfach per PN


----------

